# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si mundem ta pastroj C:

## mimik

Pershendetje, do te doja te pyesja ne lidhje me windows server 2008 ne C: kam te vendosur windowsin ne fjale kam dhe particione te tjera ku ruhen te dhena. Me ndodh qe ne fund te dites pasi kam punuar me win server 2008 hapsira qe ka C: sa vjen dhe zvogelohet te nje kohe qe te dhenat jane rujatur ne D:, E: apo F: Pse te me ndodh keshtu. Ju faleminderit

----------


## Akuamarini

> Pershendetje, do te doja te pyesja ne lidhje me windows server 2008 ne C: kam te vendosur windowsin ne fjale kam dhe particione te tjera ku ruhen te dhena. Me ndodh qe ne fund te dites pasi kam punuar me win server 2008 hapsira qe ka C: sa vjen dhe zvogelohet te nje kohe qe te dhenat jane rujatur ne D:, E: apo F: Pse te me ndodh keshtu. Ju faleminderit


Te gjitha shkarkimet ne Dokument, Foto,Shkarkime(DOWNOLOADES),Muzik i largon te gjitha dhe do lirohet vendi NGA  Hard disku C

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iDSo6y_aB8

----------


## Akuamarini

How to solve automatically C drive full problem

----------


## Akuamarini

C drive Full problem Esay Solution (Fix it Now)

----------

